# Hobbies other than clothing?



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I know we are all bond here because of our love of nice clothing..Just wondering what other hobbies some of us may share.

I am an avid bicyclist, not fast anymore but I try to ride whenever the weather permits, like in the next hour or so.

I play guitar (badly), and I have some wonderful guitars (not as expensive as my bike habit but close)

I also like phototgrapy...

on a more cultural note I do like to attend theater, movies I can watch on TV, I visit galleries when the opportunity presents itsself (like on vacation, London was the best).

Travel, love it but with a 15 year old daughter in this single parent household Sharon and I don't get to do as much as we like, but I do some and I do try to have special travel vacations with my daughter.

OK, you're next.

guit


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fly-fishing. My goal is to earn a living writing about it.

Bad movies. Forumites might remember my advocacy for such works as _The Wrestling Women vs. The Aztec Mummy_, _Frankenhooker_, and _Bloodsucking Freaks_.

Music. I am a decent guitarist, and played the trumpet for years. If I could find an affordable practice space it would probably take six months of playing scales for an hour a day to get my horn chops back.


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

So so electric guitar playing. Since I am left handed I can pretend to be Hendrix on a bad acid trip.
British comedies.
Rock music/concerts (from AC/DC to Slipknot).
Fountain Pens - love them Pelikans.
Photography.
Exoto models.
Tin toys.
Books, books, books and more books.
Life long Manchester United and British Lions supporter.
Collecting whisky/cognac and Cuban cigars - and consuming them 

edited for typo


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Piano and singing was a second profession for a long time. Now, I rarely do paid gigs, although I still volunteer at nursing homes a lot.

I love to read.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> I know we are all bond here because of our love of nice clothing..Just wondering what other hobbies some of us may share.


 Easy. Posting on threads _about_ clothing. [^]


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Playing guitar, mandolin, piano, and banjo. My preferred music genres are heavier alternative (Tool, Alice in Chains, etc...) and Bluegrass (mostly traditional but occasionally I like some newgrass).

Concerts (I collect my ticket stubs).

Wakeboarding.

Sitting on the pier doing nothing but smoking cigars.

Fishing (Strictly salt water, freshwater is boring, catch and eat).

Females (though I usually use a catch and release program).

Kickboxing.

Reading.

Cinema and Theater.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

Golf
Classical music, building a collection
Chess
Reading
Book collecting
Gardening
Men's clothing catalog collecting
Walking my dog
Exercising daily

I just added the last two, didn't know that those two were also considered hobbies.

-Joshua


----------



## Threepwood (Mar 21, 2006)

black belt jiujitsu instructor 3 days week
sunday school teacher
little league football coach
book club
Active in local methodist charities
Active member of AA working with several "sponsorees"


----------



## Threepwood (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Threepwood_
> 
> black belt jiujitsu instructor 3 days week
> sunday school teacher
> ...


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmm...how about collecting books on military uniforms? Is that still 'clothing' as defined here? Other interests include movies, very old British TV shows, using the internet for good _and_ evil. I'm also on a wings kick right now, order them at every restaurant or bar I enter (love getting the BBQ sauce all over my face).


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Firearms
Cooking
Art History
The Classics
History
Old Cemeteries
Ruins


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jogging
Reading history
Golf
Hosta gardening
Shooting


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Also:

Reading
Cigars
Reading while smoking cigars
Cooking
Pondering the nature of things


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Architecture (semi-passively)
Computer collecting (wierder than it sounds)
Computer programming
Electronics (DIY audio gear and stuff)
Hiking (slowly visiting all the national parks)
Gardening (Eats up most of my time)
Skiing
Urban Exploration (Fits in with my architecture hobby 
Woodworking (getting better)


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

snowboarding
swimming with the boy
playing soccer
watching soccer
wine - collecting and drinking
teasing right wingers

------------------


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I collect 78rpm records, mostly from the teens through the 30s concentrating on jazz and dance bands of the 20s and 30s. I also have a online radio station playing Russian music of the 20s-40s. https://www.early1900s.org/moscow/

I am also an avid WW2 reenactor, with both the 8th Guards (Russian) and 2nd SS. (German)

Plus I have various sundry interests like art, history, philosophy, antiques, toy trains, and aviation.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I know I don't have to say this but I bet all of us look good at whatever we are doing.

When I ride I wear functional and nice gear...my bikes are Rivendells, I know I have talked about them before on this forum. I wear much wool for riding, never the very tight we see, some spandex for shorts, lots of looser pants and legging for the cooler months.

I have two wonderful Martin guitars, both customs and they are everything I ever wanted in guitars.

My cams, well I am slowly selling off my film cameras, I have one contax left, a T3 that I cannot quite yet sell, and I purchased two nice digitals in the last 6 months, an Olympus 7070 and a fuji F12.

In any event all of my hobbies are fun, some easier to achieve than others, all fun.

guit


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

Would delusional thinking be considered a hobby?

If not, I would say repetition.

If repetition isn't considered a hobby, I would say delusional thinking.

Is delusional thinking considered a hobby?


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Binge drinking


----------



## carman63 (Apr 3, 2006)

My hobbies / leisure activities (when time permits) include:

- Bicycling (although nothing like I did when I was much younger)
- Cooking (and eating!) and wine tasting
- Listening to music (from Bach to rock)
- Cars - whether I'm driving or 'test driving'
- Volunteer work (most recently at a no-kill cat rescue)
- Collecting gadgets
- Traveling
- Photography (previously 35mm, now digital)
- Supporting the local artists
- Philanthropy (nowhere as much as I'd like)

-Jim


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

gardening
cooking
swimming
antiques
gay politics


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vladimir Berkov_
> 
> I am also an avid WW2 reenactor, with both the 8th Guards (Russian) and 2nd SS. (German)


Got a link to your group, or some photos? I have a bottomless appetite for that kind of stuff, although my main interests run to medieval and ancient reconstructions.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Hmmm...how about collecting books on military uniforms?


Are you talking about the Osprey uniform series? I've got a number of books on 18th century European uniforms.

Lets see, my hobbies....

Running (nhprunners.com)
Biking (Just got a new Specialized Roubaix at the end of last season and I am looking forward to using it in nice weather).
Home improvements (I'm renovating my basement bathroom shower).
Gardening
Boroque music
The B-52's
Cigars and wine
And last but not least, my wife (I'm not sure how she would take the hobby association).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> Are you talking about the Osprey uniform series? I've got a number of books on 18th century European uniforms.


Yes, actually. Probably over 150 titles. Fills up a bookshelf shelf nicely.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jazz trombone (currently not with a band since law school conflicted with rehearsal times, but played professionally in a big band for 4 years at places like Foxwoods and Yale, in high school was All New England). Still playing gigs on occasion, like Easter.

Big Band records (and others)--I have nearly 2000 78 RPM records collected since age 8 from J.P. Sousa up to the early mid 50s, including an autographed Tommy Dorsey.

Squash and tennis

gradually building a collection of books, but I'll eventually (perish the day) inherit some good ones too

I like to go fishing with my dad

learning about the local history of wherever I live


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Guitone, in no particular order -

- Photography - esp. medium and large format
- Muzzleloader shooting and re-enacting
- Black powder cartridge shooting (Sharps, etc.)
- Collect and restore fountain pens (love pre-1940 Parkers)
- U.S and military history
- Political science

Wish there were more than 24 hours in a day.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

- Running is my big one, by far. One of my life's ambitions is to break 2:35 in the marathon.

- Soccer - I played through high school and college, but I haven't really enjoyed amateur soccer so far because most players just don't put that much effort into playing the game well. There's too much ego and too much dirty playing.

- Skiing - I raced in high school but now I'm more of a once-a-year, trip to the mountains kind of guy. Too bad it's so expensive.

- Taekwondo - This is something I'd like to get back into. I suppose I'm fairly "trad" about how I studied. After about 10 years, I left the school where I'd been studying and started training intensively with a couple of other guys my age (all experts). We got very good, very fast, but it was a little frustrating that people paid more attention to our belts than our abilities. For example, when I dropped in on a class at my college, I was required to practice with the people that had started that term, simply because I didn't have a belt from a WTA affiliated school.

Cycling - I have no plans to ever get competitive. This is my vacation from running (which can sometimes become all consuming). I love doing 80-100 mile rides with a friend or two, cruising along no faster than 20mph at the most, chit chatting, enjoying the scenery, chowing down on Power Bars.

Jazz/Big Band - I play tenor and alto sax. These days I mostly just jam with CDs but I used to play with my high school and college bands. It's a great instrument but not as fun to play alone as guitar or piano.

Chess - This used to be a much bigger deal. I just play with my brothers and my friends now.

Literature - Does this even count, since it's my job?





Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Got a link to your group, or some photos? I have a bottomless appetite for that kind of stuff, although my main interests run to medieval and ancient reconstructions.


Here are the links.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr. Knightly, you are blessed to have something you would have as a hobby to be your job! I admire that.

I also admire your goal in the marathon. I have started walking and can go 5 miles now, but your goal in the marathon is amazing. 26 miles would probably take me 2 days and 30 hours!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Mr. Knightly, you are blessed to have something you would have as a hobby to be your job! I admire that.
> 
> I also admire your goal in the marathon. I have started walking and can go 5 miles now, but your goal in the marathon is amazing. 26 miles would probably take me 2 days and 35 hours!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> - Cycling - I have no plans to ever get competitive. This is my vacation from running (which can sometimes become all consuming). I love doing 80-100 mile rides with a friend or two, cruising along no faster than 20mph at the most, chit chatting, enjoying the scenery, chowing down on Power Bars.


You my friend are a competitive cyclist...20mph, 80 to 100 mile rides....you're awesome. Now that is serious riding.

guit


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Dennis, I have joined the dark side and gotten two digital cams and may sell my one remaining film camera (contax T3), but not just yet...digital is easy and they are so much better than years ago.



> quote:_Originally posted by pendennis_
> 
> Guitone, in no particular order -
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

- Cooking, putting my recipes together in book form.

- Baking.

- Making beer, mead and wine.

- Reading.

- Doing research.

- Collecting antique ethnic mask, the oldest in my collection is in the likeness of Bhairab, dating to about the mid 19th c. from the Nepal Valley.

- Travel, though I haven't been out of the states in 15 years.

- Traditional wood work, no metal fasteners or power tools. Hand saws, planes, drills, brace and bit, sash and mortice chisels, hide glue and clamps.

- Music - I play guitar, fiddle and 5-string banjo, country, bluegrass, 60's - 80's rock, with a bit of cajun, classical and irish mixed in.

- Fishing, salt water, fresh water, rivers, lakes, ponds, piers, in the surf... if there are fish in the body of water I'll try to catch them. - Aug. 8, 2000. The US Patent and Trademark Office granted patent number Des. 429,310 for a fishing lure of my design which looks and moves like a live squid.

- Flirting, smoking, drinking and eating.

I never get board, there aren't enough hours in a day.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Classical guitar.
Listening to classical music of every kind.
Fountain pens.
Photography.
Reading -- history and mysteries.
Gardening.
Conversation.


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Photo.
Mountain hiking.
Music.
Travelling.
Geographi.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

'38. But not every leisured aristocrat becomes bored and demoralized. For example, the emperor Hirohito, instead of sinking into decadent hedonism, devoted himself to marine biology, a field in which he became distinguished. When people do not have to exert themselves to satisfy their physical needs they often set up artificial goals for themselves. In many cases they then pursue these goals with the same energy and emotional involvement that they otherwise would have put into the search for physical necessities. Thus the aristocrats of the Roman Empire had their literary pretentions; many European aristocrats a few centuries ago invested tremendous time and energy in hunting, though they certainly didn't need the meat; other aristocracies have competed for status through elaborate displays of wealth; and a few aristocrats, like Hirohito, have turned to science.

39. We use the term "surrogate activity" to designate an activity that is directed toward an artificial goal that people set up for themselves merely in order to have some goal to work toward, or let us say, merely for the sake of the "fulfillment" that they get from pursuing the goal. Here is a rule of thumb for the identification of surrogate activities. Given a person who devotes much time and energy to the pursuit of goal X, ask yourself this: If he had to devote most of his time and energy to satisfying his biological needs, and if that effort required him to use his physical and mental facilities in a varied and interesting way, would he feel seriously deprived because he did not attain goal X? If the answer is no, then the person's pursuit of a goal X is a surrogate activity. Hirohito's studies in marine biology clearly constituted a surrogate activity, since it is pretty certain that if Hirohito had had to spend his time working at interesting non-scientific tasks in order to obtain the necessities of life, he would not have felt deprived because he didn't know all about the anatomy and life-cycles of marine animals. On the other hand the pursuit of sex and love (for example) is not a surrogate activity, because most people, even if their existence were otherwise satisfactory, would feel deprived if they passed their lives without ever having a relationship with a member of the opposite sex. (But pursuit of an excessive amount of sex, more than one really needs, can be a surrogate activity.)

40. In modern industrial society only minimal effort is necessary to satisfy one's physical needs. It is enough to go through a training program to acquire some petty technical skill, then come to work on time and exert very modest effort needed to hold a job. The only requirements are a moderate amount of intelligence, and most of all, simple OBEDIENCE. If one has those, society takes care of one from cradle to grave. (Yes, there is an underclass that cannot take physical necessities for granted, but we are speaking here of mainstream society.) Thus it is not surprising that modern society is full of surrogate activities. These include scientific work, athletic achievement, humanitarian work, artistic and literary creation, climbing the corporate ladder, acquisition of money and material goods far beyond the point at which they cease to give any additional physical satisfaction, and social activism when it addresses issues that are not important for the activist personally, as in the case of white activists who work for the rights of nonwhite minorities. These are not always pure surrogate activities, since for many people they may be motivated in part by needs other than the need to have some goal to pursue. Scientific work may be motivated in part by a drive for prestige, artistic creation by a need to express feelings, militant social activism by hostility. But for most people who pursue them, these activities are in large part surrogate activities. For example, the majority of scientists will probably agree that the "fulfillment" they get from their work is more important than the money and prestige they earn.

41. For many if not most people, surrogate activities are less satisfying than the pursuit of real goals ( that is, goals that people would want to attain even if their need for the power process were already fulfilled). One indication of this is the fact that, in many or most cases, people who are deeply involved in surrogate activities are never satisfied, never at rest. Thus the money-maker constantly strives for more and more wealth. The scientist no sooner solves one problem than he moves on to the next. The long-distance runner drives himself to run always farther and faster. Many people who pursue surrogate activities will say that they get far more fulfillment from these activities than they do from the "mundane" business of satisfying their biological needs, but that it is because in our society the effort needed to satisfy the biological needs has been reduced to triviality. More importantly, in our society people do not satisfy their biological needs AUTONOMOUSLY but by functioning as parts of an immense social machine. In contrast, people generally have a great deal of autonomy in pursuing their surrogate activities.'

-from the Unabomber's manifesto.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ted's words remind me of a guy who used to post here but hasn't been around for a while. Do you suppose - naah. It couldn't be.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

I see there are quite a few musicians here. I used to play jazz guitar well enough to perform in public, but have let it slide for lack of time (I'd like to know more about guitone's guitars - I have a 1970s black Les Paul Custom and a French hand-made Jacobacci, basically a copy of the Super 400). I was a professional stage actor for a while, and I used to sing. Family commitments and a proper job got in the way of these activities long ago. My main current leisure pursuit is competitive fencing (epee). I hope to get back into the performing arts when I retire - if I still have the energy!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Rich, after many years of buying and selling many many electric mostly and some acoustic guitars I figured out what I needed (my last electric vintage was a minty 1960 Gibson ES 330 that I sold about 1 1/2 years ago for a nice little profit, although I should have held it a bit longer)..

Today I have two wonderful custom shop Martins....the first is a 00-18V but with a low profile neck and an adirondack spruce top and adi bracines, upgraded tuning machines as well and a sunburst finish.

My latest and best ever is my custom that was based on the Martin OM 18-GE (I am a mahogany nut)...I took this model and kept the OM bracing, 1/4 inch, scalloped, and forward shifter, then I had them make it in a short scale (24.9) and had the top wood changed to Italian Spruce, changed the tuners and it is a wonderful guitar, the sound I have been wanting in a small guitar.

I find that short scale guitars are easier on my hand and I find smaller body guitar sare more comfortable for me to play, and I play sitting almost all of the time.

I have had two other Martins that were also great but I sold those to finance others...I had a Santa Cruz OM but the longer scale was not comfortable for me, ,a nice little Larrivee, Gibsons, a custom done by David Webber in Canada...and as I said a bunch of electrics. I am quite content right now with these two, my playing does not justtify a third but I never rule out the possibilty of a pre-war 00-17 martin, about the only pre-war that is still somewhat affordable for me..

guit


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> My main current leisure pursuit is competitive fencing (epee).


Where do you fence, Rich?

I am an epeist myself.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Cooking 
Making Beer and wine
Woodworking
Scratch built model ships
Collecting art
Restoring/collecting cars (just added a vintge SAAB Turbo to the stable yesterday)

Flirting, yes flirting is a great hobby


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Mr. Knightly, you are blessed to have something you would have as a hobby to be your job! I admire that.
> 
> I also admire your goal in the marathon. I have started walking and can go 5 miles now, but your goal in the marathon is amazing. 26 miles would probably take me 2 days and 30 hours!


Well, it's just a goal. I figure that I have a 50/50 chance of meeting it, even if I do absolutely everything possible to reach my genetic potential. It's hard to judge when you're fairly new to running and you're doing projections based on VO2MAX and race times over much, much shorter distances.

I wouldn't sell yourself short. You might be surprised at what you'll be able to do before too long. Especially as your weight starts getting down there, athletic goals might be a great way to keep yourself motivated.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"I wouldn't sell yourself short. You might be surprised at what you'll be able to do before too long. Especially as your weight starts getting down there, athletic goals might be a great way to keep yourself motivated."

Thank you for your encouragement. I dream of playing basketball like I could in my late teens and early twenties. That probably won't happen, but I am seeing the need to do something a little more intense to replace some of the walking (to complement the dumbbells.)

If money were plentiful, I might get an elliptical machine. I am buying a used gazelle.

You are more talented athletically than I am and was. I played basketball with a lot more determination than talent. You can practice shooting and ball handling and get proficient at it if you're motivated. There is no law saying you have to miss shots and commit turnovers just because your defender is quicker and more talented than you.

I admire your talent. Are you thinking of maybe doing some coaching along with your teaching??


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Certainly not at first. After I'm a little further down the learning curve it's something I'd like to do, but for the time being I think teaching will be pretty demanding.

One of the things that I like about distance running, particularly marathon distances, is that it takes such a huge volume of training to reach one's potential that few people ever do. Even with average talent, if you train really hard, you can finish right up there in the first couple of hundred at big city marathons.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Ã‰tienne_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so? I'm in the Ligue d'Auvergne. I do all my fencing locally: Clermont-Ferrand, MontluÃ§on, Vichy, Moulins... though there aren't many epee competitions for seniors in the area (and I'm veteran 2).


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Rich, after many years of buying and selling many many electric mostly and some acoustic guitars I figured out what I needed (my last electric vintage was a minty 1960 Gibson ES 330 that I sold about 1 1/2 years ago for a nice little profit, although I should have held it a bit longer)..
> 
> ...


Mouthwatering - I can see you're an addict. You're lucky living in the US where there's a good vintage guitar market. I always wanted a "Freddy Green" style acoustic archtop...


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

Triathlons, wine, Georgian silver.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm registered to run the Long Island Half-Marathon in a month. I've run about 20 of these. The one time I trained for a full marathon I re-injured my achilles tendon.

Forsbergacct2000, the more you lose the more strenuous you workouts can become (with the blessings of your doctor, of course)!


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Scale and Figure models
Home Theater
Bicycling


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Left out that I make vinegar as well.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> -from the Unabomber's manifesto.


I knew that you were reading this quite a few times.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> I am buying a used gazelle.


Are you going to chase it? What happens if gets away and doesn't come back?

(signed)

Puzzled in Podunk


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Going to the river and being on my boat.
Triathlons 
Watching Football
Shopping
Drinking good beer and wine
Enjoying good cigars

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

As I am writing this Iâ€™m sitting in the basement/den/bar with green paneling, a green granite well stocked bar, with bookshelves full of many decoys, wildlife art on the walls, fly fishing books and equipment (unfortunately little used along with two old town canoes in the garage), model cars and several bookshelves of espionage novels. In the room off the den is a large model railroad area with LGB german trains and my Bordeaux collection. Itâ€™s a good life when a normal day is exercising the dogs, reading, the normal household duties, doing an afternoon walk with my pointer in our rural feeling quiet neighborhood, some good scotch in the evening, maybe some sports on tv and AAAC to read.

jrandyv


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Keeping up with the Grandkids!
Exercise (daily, resistance and cardio)
Reading (any other Tom Clancy fans out there?)
Keeping up with the Grandkids!
Photography (have not yet had the courage to convert to digital!)
Maintaining the grounds (two acres of yard work.)
Keeping up with the Grandkids!
Hiking and camping.
Fishing (I claim to be a fly fisherman but, don't believe me.)
Keeping up with the Grandkids!
.....and the list goes on and on


----------



## weaverguy (Mar 13, 2006)

I do not have much time to have hobbies anymore. In addition to my regular work-a-day job, I am a Marriage and Family Therapist Intern, which takes up two additional days of my life.

When I do have time to relax, I enjoy

_Weaving_ (towels, rugs, blankets, and the like)
_Movies_ (think Dead Poet Society and the Lord of the Rings)
_Cooking_ (mostly Mediteranian & American comfort food)
_Eco-Friendly, Home Improvement_ (learning how to replace toilets, remove popcorn from the ceiling, and turn my condo into an "palace of masculine elegance")
_Reading_ (fantasy novels, gay history & culture, and psychology books)

Stephen


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

1.Model railroading: Swiss prototype HO and HOm, SP narrow gauge On3 and HOn3, 32mm gauge live steam. Santa Fe passenger trains of streamline era. Trying to put together a couple of credible versions of the San Francisco Chief. Am fond of Beyer Garratt locomotives, as well as American electrics. Want someday to replicate a Butte, Anaconda & Pacific passenger train. I have three of the old brass BA&P locomotives. I'm currently putting together buildings, etc., for an HO scale module based loosly on Zurich waterfront. 

2. Reading: non-fiction mostly history, geography, recent US cultural history. 

3. Am also interested in religion as an object of study. Currently looking into fundamentalism and similarities between Protestant and Muslim fundamentalism.

4. Going to the mountains to hike, backpack, fish, sit and look. I used to climb fairly easy rock and hope to tune up enough to make it up some 5.6-5.8 routes.

5. Listening to music: classical, folk, old timey, guitar players John Fahey, Steffen Basho Junghans. I particularly like chamber music these days. I listen to Harry Smith's Anthology of American Folk Music every few months.

6. Food: eating, cooking, feeding others. If you google Gurdon Miller you can probably find my salad dressing recipe.

7. I like to travel, especially to Europe, France and Switzerland, in particular. Planning to go to Bhutan and Tibet in 2007, and will try to get to northern India (Simla and Darjeeling) on that trip.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Working on a PhD in clinical psych leaves me little time for hobbies but when I do have some time off I enjoy smoking pipes and cigars. I also enjoy fine woodworking and have made some very impressive pieces. Other than that I cycle recreationally after several years of competiting in stage races, crits and time trials.

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## southampton man (Mar 15, 2006)

Buying fly fishing tackle
Going Flyfishing
Stopping off at antique shops on both the way to, and the way back from flyfishing.
Cooking
Hill walking to keep fit
Going to London for the day

"never wear brown after six"


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Sex

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cycling on a very relaxed basis, no more than 100-150 miles per week now.

Reading, I just love to read. Everything from sci-fi to philosophical texts.

Bagpiping. I love it. I love playing solo in piobroch, I love being in a marching band, I love solo competition, I love playing "gigs" (which I do not have time to do much currently).

Spending time with my wife enjoying life. Be it watching the sun set over the mountains from our backyard, enjoying a fine meal, travelling, or simply sitting in front of our fireplace. I would not be the man I am without her and I freely admit it.

Warmest regards

Edit: Daring to toss logic at left wingers. By far my most amusing hobby.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quotearing to toss logic at left wingers. By far my most amusing hobby.


 Ill-advised. Logic to an illogical person can cause fatal medical trauma. You might be arrested for negligent homicide.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying, my dear fellow, that liberals are illogical?


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

I roast my own coffee and pull my own espresso.

I also try to sun 4-5 days a week and I am considering doing another marathon.

I am also enfatuated with fine, German automobiles.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

i wouldn't call it hobby, more of interests:

spending long hours in a coffee shop with friends

spending even longer hours in a bar with friends

i'm beginning to have an interest in wines, particularly riojas

... and i might be the only one here to say this, but i have been an avid professional wrestling fan. but needless to say, i have respect to the people who work there, and the very long history of it (abraham lincoln was a pro wrestler!), though i certainly agree that some(?) of the things they push on television is in very bad taste and i wouldn't let my child watch it.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sex
Reading
Travel
Casino Life
Fitness
Martial Arts (Kuk Sool Won)

Someone mentioned Fencing above. I am interested in learning about that.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavens no! You've known my forthrightness all too long to think something like that of me. I was not implying such in any way, shape or manner. I was simply stating it as fact. [}]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alex, Enquiring minds want to know more about your favorite hobby!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> Sex
> 
> ...


Great minds think like mine! 

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Alex, Enquiring minds want to know more about your favorite hobby!


If that is truly the case, please extend them my sincerest sympathies.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

I have been known to at times collect antique cufflinks and wine. []

But I'm not obsessive, I'm not obsessive, .......................

Now open!!!! - Domaine Hudson wine bar & eatery, 1314 Washington St., Wilmington, DE 19801(302)655-WINE


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I have been known to at times collect antique cufflinks...


Got pics?

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

*cuffthis*,

Excellent! On the third set, lower righthand quadrant, first row, third from right - can't tell from the photo, but those look like they might be the James Avery cufflinks I posted earlier: Spanish pieces of eight, sterling with gold [?].

I like the hot-air ballon, and pheasant cufflinks in the first photo set. Are those porcelain/ceramic? How old?

Thanks,

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> *cuffthis*,
> 
> ...


Thanks.

The hot air ballon ones are contemporary porcelain on sterling.

Now open!!!! - Domaine Hudson wine bar & eatery, 1314 Washington St., Wilmington, DE 19801(302)655-WINE


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

Golf and building up my single malt collection.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

arbitrage,
can you suggest good single malts for a start up like me?


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

Is money an object? Are you buying for the purpose of collecting or for drinking?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope for drinking, but I speak for myself.

guit


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I vintage race two 1970â€™s era Porsches (IMSA GTU spec 914 & 3.0 RSR) I also am a national instructor for the Porsche Club of America and the Vice President of my region of the PCA.

Getting out of Trumpet playing (used to play in a fair number of jazz bands and Ska bands)

Getting into wine collecting, but I have a feeling that this could get more expensive than the car racing...

Also love cooking but depending on what Iâ€™m making itâ€™s either fun and a hobby or sustainance and a matter of life and death...


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

My hobby page:

www.larsonweb.com

Stuff on my various hobbies (art, climbing, miniature gaming, Chinese poetry, photography, cars)


----------

